# work visa advice



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

hi does anybody know if you are married to an egyptian do you have the right to work in egypt igot my 5year residency visa today and it says work is not permitted1!!work permitted is crossedout.i cannot understand how i have the right to obtain an egyptian passport but not to work in the country.does anyone know if this is a mistake or what i must do to get work permission as i cannot spend 5yrs not working as much as i would like!!!


----------



## zizo (Feb 15, 2009)

*work visa advice*

Hi

You have to option to be able make a residency with ( work is permitted ) 
1- have own bussines ( tax card - commercial register)
2- work in company as expert or manager you take work permit 
3- go ahead to make egyptian citizen

Thanks 
zizo


----------



## mariam_elnagi (May 20, 2009)

hello , i am having the same problem , i got my 5 years rezidency and is with "work not permitted" . this means i cant get a job? if i am going to search for a job they are going to ask about this and they will not give me the job because of this?
thank u


----------



## MissSusie (Apr 26, 2009)

*Work Visa*

Depending on where you work and what you do as a foreigner they may pay for your work visa...look into it! Other wise you can pay for a work visa, for a year it's like 1000 LE.


----------

